# Need RUU for my HTC Evo 3D



## pcout64

Hey there, I am looking for a RUU for my HTC Evo 3D that I really want to return to stock ROM. I got it stuck in a boot loop while attempting (and failing) to install a custom ROM. I have tried many RUUs but each one has failed with ERROR 131 saying that I need to find a compatible RUU for my phone.

So here it is:
HTC Evo 3D Sprint CDMA
mainver: 2.95.652.5
CID: SPCS_002

Any help on this topic is VERY VERY helpful. I am not very knowledgeable and am more than willing to learn as it will be for the benefit of my beloved Evo 3D. Thank you all!!


----------



## kilonox

Welcome to the forums Pcout64,

There should be the RUU you need on this page here.

When you flash your rom, are you S-Off? That is a big part of flashing with many HTC devices. Hopefully that helped you out.


----------

